# Allen 6806



## ski-kat (Oct 26, 2005)

I was a Allen dealer back in the day. What you bought is a great 'wall hanger'. It is not worth the risk of damage IMO to attempt shooting/adjusting. The black models were adjustable 40-50 lb. pull. The 'Rep' was the date the bow was factory repaired. For one thing, Allen had splintering/cracking problems with those plastic limbs. They will also lose pull weight over time, so un-screw those until the nut on underside of riser stops further travel. The 1st 2 numbers of serial number is 'year of manufacture; 2nd 2 is month. Any other questions you may mail me at glahn(delete this)@mchsi.com. To my knowledge, Allen did not manufacture a quiver.


----------



## blackoak (Dec 9, 2003)

Appreciate the info. I will take your advise and not try and shoot it. I'll just clean it up and use it as a conversation piece. I honestly can't see how cables on the bow didn't hit the back of your hand when releasing. When you grip the bow the cables are touching your hand on this one. The limbs are been backed off on it and was when I got it. I remember when these bows came out. The first one I seen I thought it was a joke but soon realized Mr. Allen's invention was going to take the archery world by storm. It wasn't long afterwards I got my first compound for my birthday , a Bear Polar II.


----------

